# Bikeentwicklung meiner Jungs



## duc-mo (2. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

kurz zum Hintergrund, ich habe zwei tolle Jungs. Der Große ist 3 und der kleine ist ein halbes Jahr alt. Der Große fährt seit er ungefähr ein Jahr alt war Laufrad und ist mit 2 1/2Jahren aufs 16" Fahrrad umgestiegen.
Mein Kurzer soll die Bikes mal übernehmen und entsprechend brauche ich dann jeweils etwas Neues für den Großen...

Entsprechend dem Altersunterschied bräuchte ich also alle 2,5Jahre etwas Neues. Aber geht die Rechnung größenmäßig überhaupt auf?

Mit 2,5 ein 16"
mit 5 ein 20"
mit 7,5 ein 24"
ab 10 gehts auf 26"
Bei 26" angekommen werden dann nur noch die Rahmen getauscht

Ich weiß das sind Rechenspielchen... Es spiegeln nicht die unabhängige Entwicklung wieder und die Idee dahinter könnte schnell mal über den Haufen geworfen werden, wenn etwas unerwartetes passiert... Aber ich habe gerade einfach Lust mich mit einem möglichen Nachfolger fürs 16" zu beschäftigen und frage deshalb mal in die Runde...

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem "Vererben" auf den nächst Jüngeren? Wie lang haben die Räder bei euren Kids jeweils gepaßt? Sollte ich beide Jungs komplett unabhängig betrachten und je nach Bedarf was Neues kaufen und dann eine der genannten Radgrößen überspringen? Das könnte aber auch bedeuten, dass über eine gewisse Zeit beide mit ähnlich großen Rädern unterwegs sind und das wiederum würde vermutlich am kostspieligsten werden, was der Dame des Haushalts nicht gefallen würde... 

Meinungen?

Bis dann Jan


----------



## KIV (2. Februar 2018)

Grundsätzlich wirkt die Aufstellung für mich ganz okay. Du musst für die geplante (und recht lange) Nutzungsdauer nur möglichst kleine Rahmen aussuchen. Dann kannst Du ggf über ne längere Sattelstütze, Vorbau und/oder Lenker mit Rise etwas "mitwachsen". 
Große Rahmen haben eine höhere Überstandshöhe und längeres Oberrohr.
Dadurch kann man das Rad nicht so früh einsetzten und gegen Ende der Nutzungsdauer sieht's ein bisschen aus wie der "Zirkusbär aufm Dreirad".
Kania (jetzt Pyro) 24s ging bei uns zB schon mit 6,5 und der Wechsel auf ein 26er Cube mit 14"-Rahmen ein paar Monate vor dem 9. Geburtstag.
Ist natürlich nur ein Beispiel und von der Länge des Piloten abhängig.

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (2. Februar 2018)

Findest du wirklich das ein 2,5Jahre Rythmus zu lang sind? Die Radgröße sagt ja nur bedingt etwas über die Rahmengröße aus. Wenn ich da so an unsere Erfahrungen beim ersten Bikekauf zurückdenke...

Das 16" vom Großen ist ein Kania/Pyro Sixteen... Es hat wegen Sattelhöhe und Überstand wesentlich besser gepaßt als ein vergleichbares 12" Puky. Ich habe nach dem Kauf noch einen 30mm Vorbau und einen unprofilierten/flachen Reifen drangeschraubt und den Sattel nach vorn geschoben. So hat es perfekt gepaßt und er ist nach ein paar Minuten schon ohne Hilfe im Kreis gefahren. Nach ein paar Monaten kam der Stollenreifen wieder drauf und jetzt nach einem halben Jahr Nutzung könnte der Vorbau wieder zurück gerüstet werden, aber er fühlt sich noch wohl, also bleib das Bike so wie es ist. Mit dem Rad wird er sicher länger fahren können als mit einem Puky 12"...

Klar, man kann die Räder auch viel zu groß kaufen... Sieht man ja regelmäßig vor der Kita was sich die unwissenden Eltern so alles als "passend" im Laden aufschwatzen lassen...

Ich habe schon den Anspruch das die Räder zur Körpergröße passen sollen. Nicht umsonst kommt der Sattel gefühlt jeden Monat einen Centimeter höher... ABER, ich bin auch ein Freund vom 29er Effekt und finde das gerade die Kleinen von großen Rädern profitieren...


----------



## Kati (2. Februar 2018)

Am Anfang sieht es bei Kind 1 bei mir ähnlich aus:
3 Jahre = 16“
5 Jahre = 20“ 
Wollte erst gleich auf 24“, da mit 4,5 Jahren schon 1,13m. Hab mich aber dann für 20“ entschieden, weil ich das FollowMe sonst nicht weiter nutzen kann. Hoffe jetzt 24“ auszulassen. Hier liegt momentan ein 26“ Rahmen mit 35cm-Rahmenhöhe.
Hab 3,5 Jahre Luft zum Nachnutzer.


----------



## duc-mo (2. Februar 2018)

Kati schrieb:


> Hab 3,5 Jahre Luft zum Nachnutzer.



Der Abstand ist sicher etwas komfortabler als bei uns. "Überschneidungen" bei der Rahmengröße sind die ersten Jahre vermutlich ziemlich ausgeschlossen... 

Den Sprung von 16" aufs 24er finde ich ziemlich gewaltig... Abgesehen vom VPace ist mir auch kein 24er bekannt das vom Hersteller für 1.15m Körpergröße empfohlen wird... Zum Glück ist Ravensburg nur 25km entfernt, das werden wir also bei Zeiten ausprobieren, dafür muss der Große aber erst mal noch 14cm wachsen...


----------



## Kati (2. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte mit Kania/Pyro 24S geliebäugelt. Das war von allen Maßen, die ich so gefunden hatte, neben VPace das Kleinste und preislich attraktiv (Rahmen einzeln und Selbstaufbau)


----------



## duc-mo (2. Februar 2018)

Sieht von der Größe vergleichbar aus. Preislich ist es dafür ne völlig andere Nummer als das VPace, auch wenn die Ausstattung natürlich nicht vergleichbar ist... 

Mit dem Knick im Oberrohr sollte der Überstand sogar noch etwas besser sein! Egal ist noch ne Weile hin... 

Wie sehen sonst so die Erfahrungen aus???


----------



## Schnegge (2. Februar 2018)

Na das is' letztendlich nicht so ganz vorhersehbar. Ich musste auch einmal aus der geplanten Reihe 'dazukaufen'. Was bei dem grossen irgendwie so gerade vom Aufstieg her passte hat beim kleinen irgendwann dann doch 'ne Lücke gelassen... meine sind übrigens 9.5 und 6.5 Jahre. Also meine Empfehlug: hol die bikes so wie es für den grossen passt... und wenn's mit der Veerbung nicht passt muss man improvisieren. Gute Kinderbikes lassen sich i.d.R. auch gut wiederverkaufen. Und die vorlieben sind auch bei den kids irgendwann unterschiedlich: Meinem Grossen hab ich jetzt als angefressem Biker ein Stahl-Hardtail mit abfahrtsotientierter Geometrie aufgebaut. Für den kleinen Bruder werd' ich zukünftig auf jedes Gramm achten müssen...
Gruss
Jörg


----------



## duc-mo (3. Februar 2018)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Und die vorlieben sind auch bei den kids irgendwann unterschiedlich: Meinem Grossen hab ich jetzt als angefressem Biker ein Stahl-Hardtail mit abfahrtsotientierter Geometrie aufgebaut. Für den kleinen Bruder werd' ich zukünftig auf jedes Gramm achten müssen...



Wenn wir bei 26" abgekommen sind dann werde ich diese individuellen Wünschen voll unterstützen, aber bis dahin gibt's leichte funktionale Räder die hoffentlich ideal passen und den Jungs Spaß machen...


----------



## Schnegge (3. Februar 2018)

Wir sind ja jetzt bei 26 angekommen. Wobei die Laufradgrösse mitlerweile auch kein Indikator für die Körpergrösse ist. V-Pace baut z.B. relativ grosse Räder in eher kleine Rahmen... quasi runterskalierte 29er-Geometrien. Aber im Grunde bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Im grossen und ganzen gibt es halt keien Garantie, dass das vererben sauber klappt. Auch sind die Kids unterschiedlich was die Motivierbarkeit angeht. Da muss man dann auch mal Kompromisse eingehen... ich wollte am 24er eigentlich 'ne Starrgabel dranmachen. Für meinen Grossen war die Federgabel aber ein absolutes muss und ich hab aus Motivatoinsgründen eine rst f1rst drann gemacht. Das mit der Motivation ist dann auch voll aufgegangen und die 60 mm Federweg waren letzendlich sogar zu wenig... ich hab sie jetzt auf 20 % sag und er hat sie bei jeder Tour mehrfach zum Durchlagen gebracht. 

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## duc-mo (3. Februar 2018)

Ne Federgabel kann man ja auch mal nachrüsten wenn im geerbten Rad unbedingt eine Federgabel rein soll... 

Meine grundsätzliche Erfahrung ist die, dass unser Großer im Geschäft vielleicht gern was anderes mitgenommen hätte als man selbst auswählt, aber zu Hause wirds dann doch voll akzeptiert, weils eben SEIN neues "Spielzeug" ist... Er ist allerdings auch wirklich nicht zickig. Wie sich Nr. 2 da entwickelt wird sich noch zeigen... 

Da heute unser Kinderwagen verreckt ist, mache ich mir gerade aber viel mehr Gedanken um dieses Verkehrsmittel... Bisher hatten wir einen Singletrailer und einen Einsitzer Kinderwagen/Jogger im Einsatz. Beide Funktionen würden wir zukünftig gern in einem Gerät kombinieren und dann gleich als Zweisitzer. Mir ist klar das der Singletrailer nicht vergleichbar mit einem "normalen" Kinderanhänger ist, aber mit zwei Kids ist der Singletrailer eben auch nicht nutzbar... 

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen... Macht es noch Sinn viel Geld in einen Zweisitzer Kinderanhänger zu stecken, wenn der Große schon selbst fährt? Ein Follow Me kommt sicher bald ins Haus und dann würde ein Einsitzer wie der Single Trailer eben auch reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kati (3. Februar 2018)

Kennst du Kolofogo? Gibt es hier auch einen Thread. Allerdings Einsitzer. Da muss noch ein FollowMe her


----------



## duc-mo (3. Februar 2018)

Ja kenne ich, aber warum ein Kolofogo wenn wir schon einen Singletrailer haben???

Mir gehts auch eher um einen praktikablen Kompromiss für Sport, Alltag und Urlaub. Außerdem haben wir in der Mietswohnung nicht so viel Platz und können nicht zig Fortbewegungsmittel im Hausflur parken...


----------



## Schnegge (4. Februar 2018)

Bei uns hat der chariot cougar sehr gute Dienste geleistet. Allerdings als Einsitzer. Wir haben den damals saugünstig im topzustand für 200 Eur bekommen und der zweite (Nachwuchs ) war noch nicht geplant. Später habe ich mir manchmal auch den Zweisitzer gewünscht. Auf der anderen Seite ist der Einsitzer schön schmal. Von der Altagtauglichkeit ist er super, da man einfach und schnell vom Hänger zum Jogger umbauen kann. Interresant fand ich immer die Frage von nicht so bike affinen Leuten, wo wir den tollem Kinderwagen her hätten... da er sich so schön leicht schieben lässt, im Gegensatz zum eigenen Fabrikat. Heute muss der Hänger ab und zu noch als Lastesel herhalten, wenn es z.B. in den Wald zum grillen geht....

Gruss
Jörg


----------



## Kati (4. Februar 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ja kenne ich, aber warum ein Kolofogo wenn wir schon einen Singletrailer haben???
> ...


Hab ich falsch verstanden. Weil du Kinderwagen defekt schriebst 
und über anderen Anhänger nachdachtest, habe ich angenommen der Singletrailer ist hin.
Wir hatten unseren Burley Solo mit Geburt von Nr 2 in einen D‘lite getauscht, weil wir dachten das große Kind will auch noch mit in Hänger. War höchstens  ein halbes Dutzend Mal letztes Jahr der Fall. Jetzt ist es zu groß. Und ich überlege wieder ein Einsitzer zu holen.


----------



## duc-mo (14. September 2018)

So, kurzes Update... Nachdem der Große seit Wochen nach einem Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung fragt hat er heute mit 3 3/4Jahten ein gebrauchtes Kania 20S in Wünschfarbe orage bekommen. Auf die Farbe wäre ich selbst nicht gekommen sieht aber richtig gut. 

Mit einem 32mm Vorbau und dem Sattel ganz unten sieht das eigentlich ganz gut aus. Er hat nen heiden Spaß mit der Schaltung und kommt endlich die steilen Stiche im Umland hoch. 

Ich hoffe nur er fährt nicht irgendwann mal gegen eine Wand, weil er ständig auf die Schaltung schaut...


----------



## Wilfired (14. September 2018)

Was hast du denn für riesige Kinder?

Bei uns sieht es so aus:
5-6 Jahre = 16"
7-10 Jahre 20"
seitdem er 10 ist, fährt er 24", ist ihm aber im Grunde zu groß, fahrtechnisch Anspruchsvolles kann er damit net fahren; und beim MTB-Festival hier am Flughafen München haben wir lieber wieder das gute alte 20" für ihm mitgenommen, mit dem ist er auf den Tracks und in der Rampe dann besser gefahren als die allermeisten anderen kleinen Kinder (mit Riesenrädern).

Bei der Gelegenheit würde mich mal ganz ehrlich interessieren, welchen Sinn dieser Hype hat, so schnell wie möglich auf größere Radgrößen zu gehen? Das ist doch nur sinnvoll bei größeren/längeren Touren, oder? Und auf technisch-anspruchsvollen Tracks, Pumptracks/Dirtjumptracks und auf Rampen ist es doch (meiner Meinung und auch meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn ich mir andere Kinder so anschaue) eher kontraproduktiv zu schnell auf zu große Radgrößen (ergo zwangsläufig auch größere Rahmen bzw. ein längerer Radstand) zu gehen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilfired (14. September 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> So, kurzes Update... Nachdem der Große seit Wochen nach einem Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung fragt hat er heute mit 3 3/4Jahten ein gebrauchtes Kania 20S in Wünschfarbe orage bekommen. Auf die Farbe wäre ich selbst nicht gekommen sieht aber richtig gut.
> 
> Mit einem 32mm Vorbau und dem Sattel ganz unten sieht das eigentlich ganz gut aus. Er hat nen heiden Spaß mit der Schaltung und kommt endlich die steilen Stiche im Umland hoch.
> 
> ...



20"-Rad für nen 3 3/4 Jährigen? Schönes und gutes Radl, aber wenn ich mir das Bild anschaue und die Sattelhöhe mit der Oberrohrhöhe vergleiche, dann bezweifel ich, dass der Filius über dem Oberrohr stehen kann (mit Füßen am Boden und noch ner handbreit Luft zw. Oberrohr und "bestem Stück"), was ja seit mindestens 20 Jahren (zumindest seit der Zeit, in der ich selbst begonnen habe, aktiv zu fahren, u. a. auch im Renn-/Trial-Sport) die Faustregel für die richtige Rahmengröße ist.


----------



## kreisbremser (14. September 2018)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurz zum Hintergrund, ich habe zwei tolle Jungs. Der Große ist 3 und der kleine ist ein halbes Jahr alt. Der Große fährt seit er ungefähr ein Jahr alt war Laufrad und ist mit 2 1/2Jahren aufs 16" Fahrrad umgestiegen.
> Mein Kurzer soll die Bikes mal übernehmen und entsprechend brauche ich dann jeweils etwas Neues für den Großen...
> ...


könnte natürlich sein, dass einer der beiden lieber geige spielt, oder roller fährt...
schönes thema. ich schau mal mit zu, falls hier nochwas neues passiert.


----------



## duc-mo (15. September 2018)

Das 20er würde jetzt schon angeschafft, weil der Große mit 1,05m /44cm schon seit Monaten eine Schaltung wollte und weil das Kania ein ebay Schnäppchen war. 
Auf dem Weg zur Kita und auch auf den normalen Spazierwegen gibt es ein paar Stiche an denen er normalerweise schiebt. Ich hoffe jetzt kann er das fahren.
Bei 16Zoll hätte eine Schaltung nur mit einer Nabe funktioniert und ich wollte das 16er ehrlich gesagt nicht verändern...
Wir sind einige 20er im Laden Probe gesessen und alle waren deutlich zu hoch vom Sattel und Oberrohr, das hat er sogar selbst eingesehen und wollte mit keinem eine Runde drehen. Das Kania Twenty S ist bestimmt 2-3cm flacher / kürzer und er ist ohne Hilfe aufgestiegen und direkt losgefahren. 

Mit dem Fahrrad fährt er nur auf Straße und Schotter / Waldwegen. Für Trails ist er mir bisher noch zu unsicher, weil beim 16er das Tretlager extrem tief ist und die Pedale gern mal aufsetzt...
Wir haben hier nen Pumptrack und da will er immer noch das Laufrad für nehmen weil es einfach sicherer damit ist.

Wie du hoffentlich siehst wilfired, ich biete ihm einfach Möglichkeiten an und zwinge ihn nicht aufs 20er...


----------



## Wilfired (16. September 2018)

Will und kann euch natürlich keineswegs vorschreiben, wie ihr das macht.
Wollte nur die Hintergründe bzw. Gegenheiten wissen, damit ich das nachvollziehen kann.
So wie du das beschreibst, klingt´s schon logisch.
Für Straßenbetrieb will der Kleine natürlich gerne eine Schaltung (die 2-Gang-SRAM-Hinterradnabe, die man bei 16"-Kinderrädern wohl gerne verwendet, reißt möglicherweise auch nicht die Welt, wir haben das Ding zwar da, aber noch nicht ausprobiert, weil derzeit keines unserer Kinder mit dem 16" Rad fährt) und für Pumptracks bzw. fahrtechnisch Anspruchsvolleres nimmt er also eh lieber das kleinere Radl, das kann ich gut verstehen bzw. bei uns genauso.
Hinzukommt, dass dein 3 3/4 Jähriger ja schon fast so groß ist wie unser 5 Jähriger, dann sind die Verhältnisse bei euch natürlich ganz anders.

Na dann viel Erfolg und Gratulation zum Schnäppchen, ist ja wirklich ein tolles Radl, das Kania, gib Bescheid, wenn du das mal wieder loswerden möchtest!


----------



## duc-mo (16. September 2018)

Kleiner Nachtrag... Den Pumptrack ist er am Wochenende nach Aussage der Mutter mit dem 20er gefahren. Ich habe wohl nicht schlecht geschaut als sie mir das erzählt hat... Das höhere Tretlager und die kürzere Übersetzung im Vergleich zum Sixteen hat ihm wohl tatsächlich die Sicherheit gegeben, vermute ich.

Grund genug mal nach großvolumigen 16er Reifen zu suchen. Vielleicht wird's für den Kleinen in 1 1/2 bis 2Jahren dann leichter... Aber vorher muss er mal Laufrad fahren... ;(


----------



## KIV (17. September 2018)

Wilfired schrieb:


> [...] dann besser gefahren als die allermeisten anderen kleinen Kinder (mit Riesenrädern).
> 
> Bei der Gelegenheit würde mich mal ganz ehrlich interessieren, welchen Sinn dieser Hype hat, so schnell wie möglich auf größere Radgrößen zu gehen? Das ist doch nur sinnvoll bei größeren/längeren Touren, oder? Und auf technisch-anspruchsvollen Tracks, Pumptracks/Dirtjumptracks und auf Rampen ist es doch (meiner Meinung und auch meiner Erfahrung nach, wenn ich mir andere Kinder so anschaue) eher kontraproduktiv zu schnell auf zu große Radgrößen (ergo zwangsläufig auch größere Rahmen bzw. ein längerer Radstand) zu gehen!?


Nur weil die Räder größer sind, muss nicht zwangsläufig auch der Rahmen groß sein. Bei den S-Modellen von Pyro (Kania) oder z.B. VPace ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Hier werden die Vorteile der großen Räder (Laufruhe, besseres Überrollen von Wurzeln, Stufen etc.) mit kompakten Rahmen mit niedriger Überstandshöhe und kurzem Radstand kombiniert. 
Einige Hersteller von Kinderrädern machen das genaue Gegenteil. An unserem Kokua like2bike waren die Räder relativ klein, dafür der Rahmen und der Vorauf der Gabel länger. Das war Quatsch, aber ich hatte damals leider noch keine Ahnung...
Unser Junior hat von anschließend von jedem Wechsel auf ein neues Rad mit größeren Rädern enorm profitiert. Mit 7 gabs ein 24er (wäre auch eher gegangen) und mit 8 3/4 gings auf 26" weiter.

Hier ist er noch nicht 9 Jahre alt:





Das war zwei Tage nach dem 9. Geburtstag:





Durch den matschigen Bach wäre er mit 24" auch nicht durchgekommen (und da ist er auch noch 8 Jahre alt):





Auf ner reinen BMX-Strecke mögen kleinere Räder ihre Vorteile noch etwas ausspielen können. Aber beim allgemeinen Gelände-Einsatz liegen die größeren mE deutlich vorne.


----------



## duc-mo (29. Mai 2020)

Es macht schon Spaß die Entwicklung der Kinder auf dem Bike zu verfolgen... Corona hat da nicht nur schlechte Seiten... Ich persönlich hatte dank Homeoffice und Traumwetter viel mehr Gelegenheiten mit beiden Jungs Zeit auf dem Rad zu verbringen.

Der Kleine hat mit 2 3/4 Jahren und 93cm das Kania Sixteen übernommen und ist jetzt nach ein paar Woche schon mega sicher damit. Einfache Trails vor der Haustür, die Flowline, sowie Pump- und Dirt-Track in nahen Umfeld hat er schon gemeistert und ne riesen Freude. Durch das Vorbild (in Form des großen Bruders) geht alles gefühlt VIEL schneller...

Der Große macht auch mega Sprünge. Im wahrsten Sinne... Das Kania 20S ist inzwischen zum "Dirtbike" mutiert und es wurde Zeit für ein neues Bike zum Touren und für Singletrails mit dem Papa. Heute mit 5 1/2 Jahren und 116cm wurde das nächste Bike beim Händler abgeholt. In Ermangelung von gebrauchten Alternativen wurde es ein neues KUbikes 24 Trail:





Leider ist es im Auslieferungszustand wie hier zu sehen minimal über der Werksangabe. Gemessen habe ich 8,05kg. Es fühlt sich trotzdem federleicht an, insbesondere im Vergleich zu den beiden Alternativen mit Federgabel im Laden (VPace Max 24 und Naloo 24 Hill Bill) Gerade der subjektive Vergleich zum Max mit Federgabel hat mich überrascht...

In den nächsten Tage werde ich mir das Bike mal genauer anschauen. Ein Umbau auf Tubeless und allgemeine Anpassungen (Lenkerhöhe, Vorbaulänge und Sattelposition) stehen erst mal auf der Liste und dann wird's am "Kindertag" dem neuen Besitzer übergeben.


----------



## Kwietsch (29. Mai 2020)

Also bei unserer Tochter 16 Zoll bis 4,5
Von 4,5 bis jetzt (gerade 6 geworden) auf dem 20 Zoll unterwegs, spätestens beim nächsten Schub setze ich sie aufs 24er, 2 andere Mädels aus dem gleichen Jahrgang (auch beim tatsächlichen Geburtstag nicht weit auseinander) sind schon auf 24 unterwegs.


----------



## duc-mo (9. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mich nach der ersten Woche im Einsatz nochmal dem 24er Trail angenommen. Der Umbau auf Tubeless, Carbon Lenker mit kurzem Vorbau sowie die Demontage des überflüssigen Kettenschutz samt Kettenführung haben das Gewichrt deutlich reduziert. Nur der obligatorische aber leider auch ziemlich schwere Flaschenhalter hat die Waage wieder in die andere Richtung gelenkt, aber so stehen wir jetzt bei 7,95kg. Für mich ist damit das Ziel erreicht, aber bei nächster Gelegenheit kommt trotzdem ein leichterer Flaschenhalter in den digitalen Einkaufswaagen...

Sohnemann ist hellauf begeistert und die ersten Flugversuche waren erfolgreich...


----------



## duc-mo (14. März 2022)

So das nächste Bike steht bereit...





Wie schnell die Kids doch wachsen... Beide haben immer noch mega Bock aufs Biken und da spiele ich natürlich gern mit... 

Mein Großer ist jetzt 7 1/4Jahre und 1,30m groß. Das 24er Kubikes hat im letzten Jahr eine Federgabel und stabilere Reifen bekommen und er hat damit viel Spaß auf Trails und dem Pumptrack, Dirttrack und Bikepark klappen auch schon richtig gut. Schön das alles nicht weit entfernt ist, da kann man ohne Stress auch mal nur für ein paar Stunde "etwas Neues" probieren... Das 24er mutiert dabei langsam zum Dirtbike und weil sich die Gelegenheit ergeben hat, habe ich ein gebrauchtes 26er Moritz erstanden. Ich habs revidiert und mit angepassten Teilen neu aufgebaut. Ich bin schon auf die leuchtenden Augen an Ostern gespannt, aber vermutlich ist das Bike noch etwas zu groß... 





Mein Kleiner ist jetzt 4 3/4Jahre und 1,07m groß. Er fährt immer noch liebend gern das 16er Kania und versucht sich am Bunnyhops auf dem Skaterplatz und der Tableline auf dem Dirttrack. Das Bike ist definitiv zu klein geworden aber er hat viel Spaß damit und das ist ja die Hauptsache. Er hat noch keine Ambitionen auf das 20er Kania um zu steigen, denn er beißtsichan Steigungen einfach durch. Für kleinere Trailtouren nimmt er das 20er zwar schon, aber wenn man ihm die Wahl lässt dann greift er zum Sixteen...  

Insofern haben jetzt beide Kids die Möglichkeit aus zwei Bikes aus zu wählen. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich vor 4Jahren mit diesem Thread nicht damit gerechnet, dass dieser Zustand überhaupt eintreten könnte...

Und ganz wichtig, es gab bisher nur selten Streit um ein bestimmtes Fahrrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baumannma (15. März 2022)

@duc-mo hast du event. mehr angaben zum kubike? unser kleiner fährt zurzeit das 20" L kubike, unterdessen mit federgabel und einer RR/SS reifenkombi, eher schweren lenker und das bike liegt nun bei 9.8kg gewicht (inkl. pedalen, flaschenhalter) was schon ein heftiges gewicht ist im vergleich zum 26" max seiner schwester. 

ende jahr wird wohl der umstieg auf 24" bei ihm sein, und ich bin da noch ziemlich unschlüssig ob es wieder ein kubike wird, ein vpace oder neu ein nize one, fully möchte ich noch nicht aber ein bisschen abfahrtslastige geometrie würde nicht schaden...

daher gerne ein paar fakten zu deinem 24" falls vorhanden, danke!


----------



## duc-mo (15. März 2022)

Weiter vorn habe ich einen Link zur Herstellerseite gepostet. Ist ein Kubikes 24 Trail mit dem Standard LRS und ohne viele Änderungen... Den LRS würde ich mir an eurer Stelle aber mal anschauen... der Standard LRS von Kubikes ist unterirdisch eingespeicht und ich hatte bereits vier abgerissene Speichen... wegen der Federgabel hab ich eine Woom Laufrad gebraucht und das ist bisher nicht so stressig...

Ein guter Freund hat das KuBike 24Trail gerade erst für seinen Sohn gekauft und es scheint nach 2Jahren nur kleinere Änderungen, bis auf den Preis, gegeben zu haben... 

Biker und Bike in Aktion


----------

